# need some help with bulking up



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

It seems to me that the norm is to consume around 3000-3500 calories per day and enough protein of course.

I simply don't have time to sit down to eat/cook 4-5 meals per day. How are you all coping with it? I'm think just mae some shaes for bulking so I don't have to eat it. Any tips on meal plans?


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Amazin said:


> It seems to me that the norm is to consume around 3000-3500 calories per day and enough protein of course.
> 
> I simply don't have time to sit down to eat/cook 4-5 meals per day. How are you all coping with it? I'm think just mae some shaes for bulking so I don't have to eat it. Any tips on meal plans?


Cook big meals, split the portions and freeze

Prep days food the night before

It's that simple.

Oh and cals are person dependant. You need to know what you need not someone else


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Easy shake that's 1000+ cals would be -

2 scoops whey

100grams of oats (ultra fine ones)

Pint of whole milk

Banana

Peanut butter

Blend all together


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

3000-3500 calories is really not that much. A biggish meal can be 1500 cals. A large sandwich and a shake another 1000.

I struggle to eat less than 3k, seems like im hardly consuming anything.


----------



## meateon (Jan 14, 2015)

Its all about preparation. Prepare your food in advance cook your food the night before and carry a bag around with small plastic containers in. I take 4 containers to work every day, Then there is no excuse for me to miss a meal or eat a crap meal.


----------



## Mhoon (May 29, 2014)

Loads of whole milk. You can add loads of calories through that or shakes.

I personally eat a lot but even then, a little bit of extra help can be done by consuming liquid calories. Less time chewing!


----------



## Amazin (May 22, 2014)

thank you so much mate, thats the kind of advice I'm looking for. I'm looking for shake recipes for bulking up. Let me know if you have more.


----------



## biggestdog2007 (Apr 7, 2010)

Milk + oats + whey + bananas + peanut butter. That is a very standard shake that will pack a lot of good quality cals.


----------



## Hotsince88 (Feb 7, 2015)

Once upon a time I face the same problem, but it's a thing of the past now.

I'm doing a lean bulk and calculate needing around 220g of protein each day. When you consider a steak, chicken fillet or any other piece of meat provides around 40g of protein, you'll need 5 meals and a post workout shake to make it work. Maybe 4 meals and two shakes ... it depends.

I know that I'll need around 84 meals in a month of training. With that in mind, I buy my meat from musclefood.com and prep it when it arrives.

So an example is they do 5KG of chicken (which I think equates to 12 fillets). I dice the fillets and put them all into a bowl. You can cover them in a seasoning, or you could make your own and marinate them. Once coated, I put 250g into plastic containers and whack them in the freezer.

I do the same with beef and make Chilli Con-carni and freeze that too.

I can now go to the freezer on any day, at anytime and just take what I need.

You'll save time and money doing this and you'll be a little less stressed having to constantly think about where your next meal is coming from.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sandwiches.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I eat 3 bigger ones as opposed to 6-7 smaller ones with a shake/fruit thrown in here and there


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

There is no norm mate, all depends on you, your weight, your metabolic rate and your activity levels. But yeah, if you're struggling, time to turn on your blender.


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

3 liters of whole milk are about:

1700 calories

140 grams of Carbs

90 grams of Protein

90 grams of fats

Add this to a regular diet and you are talking of gaining muscle :thumb:

I don't know you but in my country 3 liters of whole milk are about 3 dollars.


----------

